# New milwaukee pipe wrench



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Saw it at the trade show the other day. Multiple length bars to extend.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Made in china?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Waste of money, use what ya got already and slide some pipe over your wrenches for leverage.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw these over at phacers. General consensus was the same. Seems like a gimmick. On the bright side, if you run short one black iron nipple.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Waste of money, use what ya got already and slide some pipe over your wrenches for leverage.


Not osha approved. In my shop that'll get you your paper.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Not osha approved. In my shop that'll get you your paper.


 luckily Osha never paid me a visit being a small shop.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

IDK, saw them at fergies. Seem pretty durable. I'll probably give them a try and just return them if they suck.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

They seem fine but not enough that I would go buy it to replace those I already have. Maybe in 10 years time when I need new ones.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I'll stick to the school standard issue.. Most of the fancy tools dont hold up. I like to get a lil rough with my tools..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll stick with my 40 year old ridgid steel. I don't like busted knuckles. I was given a set from harbor freight from my boss for my truck. I brought them back busted right quickly.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

May be handy to rig with some 90s or something when you're in one of those spots when you can only turn a pipe wrench enough to get the jaw to lock.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

No rikey


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Bought 2 at Long Beach show; 1 for me, 1 for my buddy. So far we like them. Definitely not a big upgrade, but the option to change handle length is ok. I just don't like the ends on the handles. Should have been threaded caps--so we can cheat big time. LOL


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

Nothing beats ridged. I have a few lennox and hate the feel and how the jaws suck


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Nothing beats ridged. I have a few lennox and hate the feel and how the jaws suck


I have a Reed pipe wrench that the quality is the same as ridgid.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Reed is good too. Ridgid just much more common it seems. I agree on the Lennox or any Chinese wrench I've ever held. Feels wrong and the jaws have no grip.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

760GWS said:


> Bought 2 at Long Beach show; 1 for me, 1 for my buddy. So far we like them. Definitely not a big upgrade, but the option to change handle length is ok. I just don't like the ends on the handles. Should have been threaded caps--so we can cheat big time. LOL


Have anyone seen the Milwaukee site regarding those pile wrenches? ? The broad on the site need to be retrain on how to handle wrenches...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My 8"-18" pipe wrenches are Fuller brand "Super quality" made in japan, about 40+ years old. I want a 24" one but the only one I could find was in australia, guess how much to ship? lolz.

My other 3 wrenches are ridgid, a 6", a 36", and an e-14. The smooth jaw hex pipe wrench seems like a gimmick so I just use my 460 "soft jaw" channellocks, you know, the ones you've used for so long the teeth are almost gone and wouldn't scratch a chrome tail piece.

I think milwaukee just needs to put out a normal pipe wrench and just make some minor improvements like quick change teeth so you could have soft jaws for what you don't want to scratch or spark free for gas lines if you do that leak fix work on big systems. Or a better jaw spring, maybe even a hammer head on the back. Or a bottle opener for you drunks


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks a little cheesy, I have aluminum rigid up to 24 and an older than dirt 36 and 48 heavy ass rigids. I've never once had a problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We have two 60" ridgids, mostly for unscrewing well casing. Talk about heavy, and you need like 3 guys to use them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I use a 5ft piece of 1 1/2 inch steel pipe over the end of an 18 inch rigid for those stubborn steam fittings..havnt bent the rigid yet and works everytime...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I use a 5ft piece of 1 1/2 inch steel pipe over the end of an 18 inch rigid for those stubborn steam fittings..havnt bent the rigid yet and works everytime...


I'm too old for doing that.. I just crack the fittings and unscrew with offset


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Do I get credit for this then


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

And 2


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

@jc...... 
That's a nice one!


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Look, swappable  I used the cheater handle this week snapping old cast under a house. Worked like a charm.


----------

